# Garmin GPSMAP 60csx vs 76csx



## wallrat (Nov 29, 2006)

Anyone know what the difference is? I used the comparison tool on Garmins site, and the only difference it shows is that the 60csx is a tad smaller, and the 76csx comes w/ a 128M card vs the 64M card w/ the 60. Even retail is about the same.


----------



## ahb (Apr 28, 2005)

76 floats. it's designed for marine use. as far as I understand, the guts are the same.


----------



## wallrat (Nov 29, 2006)

That makes sense. I do see that on the specs now. Thanks.


----------



## Philo Beddoe (Mar 6, 2004)

*just go the gpsx 60*

looking forward to playing around with it. Little concerned about reviews on read about the accuracy of the garmin topo maps though.


----------



## gps_dr (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi,
The 60CSX & 76CSX are *identical* internally down to the firmware. Button layout & case are different. Some prefer the less wide 60 and can operate it one-handed. I prefer the 76 layout. To me it is easier to handle & I can lay it down on a surface & operate it one handed too. When I'm hiking I often stick it in my thigh pocket if I'm not creating a track.
I get 7-8 satellites in my living room. IMHO they have the best sunlight readable display, especially for handlebar use. I also have a Lowrance that has the prior generation SIRF II gps receiver chip. Lowrance & Magellan TOPO has more elevation points in their data, allowing the topo to display 50' elevation contours. The Lowrance basemap also shows a lot more detail compared to the Garmin, but they don't do auto-routing on the roads.
Topo road data on all of them are usually, cheap, basically non-updated information.

I've been using a plain non-mapping Garmin 76 for the last 3 years mapping bike trails in/around Denver. I have the tracks available on my websites, along with Google Earth .kml files for viewing satellite imagery. The 76CSX Color unit, allows me to know more about my surroundings with the MapSource data. Having color tracks helps me differentiate the tracks.
*My site is http://home.earthlink.net/~gps_dr
Many of my trails, along with trails around the country are available on http://trailcentral.com
*


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm also considering these 2 units. It seems that the 76 has the slight edge because it floats and also comes with a larger memory card.

A few Questions: 
1) Are the dimensions of the 60 shown on Garmin's site (2.4" x 6.1" x 1.3") with or without the antenna?

2) Does the antenna give it better reception than the 76?

3) Can these units take any size microSD card? i.e. can either accept a 1GB or 2GB microSD card?

Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

nevermind


----------



## gps_dr (Feb 27, 2007)

*According to Garmin they have the same guts (electronics/firmware) including antenna.
So they should have the same reception capabilities & same issues with memory cards.
If you include the antenna on the 60. it is about the same length as the 76.
Bob*


----------



## breakalot (Mar 27, 2007)

Just to complicate things, it looks like Garmin is releasing the Etrex line with the new Sirf III chip now too, check out http://garmin.blogs.com/my_weblog/2007/05/new_highsensiti.html Maybe this is old news, but new to me. And a bummer I must say, as I just bought a 60CSx two weeks ago and would have waited for this if I knew it was this close!

david.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

breakalot said:


> Just to complicate things, it looks like Garmin is releasing the Etrex line with the new Sirf III chip now too, check out http://garmin.blogs.com/my_weblog/2007/05/new_highsensiti.html Maybe this is old news, but new to me. And a bummer I must say, as I just bought a 60CSx two weeks ago and would have waited for this if I knew it was this close!
> 
> david.


This thread on Groundspeak Forums announced them 10 days ago, but it is a new high sensitivity chip, and not the Sirf Star III, as I read it.
http://forums.groundspeak.com/GC/index.php?showtopic=163835


----------



## gsellis (Oct 12, 2006)

pixelninja said:


> I'm also considering these 2 units. It seems that the 76 has the slight edge because it floats and also comes with a larger memory card.
> 
> A few Questions:
> 1) Are the dimensions of the 60 shown on Garmin's site (2.4" x 6.1" x 1.3") with or without the antenna?
> ...


I have a 1GB microSD card in my 60. No issues. I get at least 7-8 satellites under full canopy at Chicopee near Gainesville GA. The only time I get position drift is sitting still and I "move" around up to 50'. On track, it show my track down to the side of the street I am on riding in the neighborhood. When I network different tracks in Topofusion, the differences can be about 20-30' off is some sections with 2 tracks. That is pretty good for non-military!


----------



## opie74 (May 27, 2007)

I have the 60csx. It aquires a signal quickly, but is not near as accurate as my old 60c. 

I to have a 1 gig card in mine and have the eastern half of the US loaded on it with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

If you'll be using topo and/or autorouting basemap data, the differences in stock memory chip are moot since you will want to upgrade to a larger chip, anyway. I have a 1gig for only topos, but if I ever added autorouting, I'd get a 2gig. I have the 76 over the 60 b/c I prefer the button layout and because I wanted a floating gps since I occasionally take it paddling.


----------



## opie74 (May 27, 2007)

Yes, 64mb doesnt get you much storage space. Especially if you are loading Topo data.

Its to bad that the topo doesnt auto route. Its so much more detailed. Could have the best of both worlds in one software package.


----------



## fool-o (Apr 11, 2007)

i dont no what either one is never mind the diffrence

but im bored so im just posting usless posts


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

gps_dr said:


> *According to Garmin they have the same guts (electronics/firmware) including antenna.
> So they should have the same reception capabilities & same issues with memory cards.
> If you include the antenna on the 60. it is about the same length as the 76.
> Bob*


Hey GPS_DR,
I have a 76csx. Bought it last summer when Garmin had a $100 rebate. I actually got that rebate too.

I bought it initially for a trip to NC and just wanted to make sure i didn't get lost. 
I live in Avon,CO and I would like to upgrade the unit to do more for me. I was a little turned off by the lack of any real included maps and haven't really used it since. 
Could you recommend some map software for my computer as well as some maps that work well with my unit. Basically any advice as to what I could get to supe it up a bit and really start to map some of my bike rides. 
Don't hold back!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

the quickest/easiest way to get better maps in your garmin is to buy mapsource topo. If you're good with computers and maps, you can make your own more detailed maps from free data. I stress that it's a technical, involved process.

http://forums.groundspeak.com/GC/index.php?showtopic=145256&hl=


----------

